# Took my kids to our new place yesterday and there was a wedding



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

getting organized at the (upscale) inn across the street.

We were dropping off a few personal things to decorate the space.

I wasn't the least bit upset about the wedding, even told the kids not to say 'divorce' at that time because we were in close proximity of a wedding...we'd been talking about how convenient a location it would be if I got re-married. Of course my kids pointed out I will need a divorce first.  This led to a discussion of how I'd had a therapist as well as a case manager for the past year (a surprise to my children, they had no clue, apparently...) and that I was ready to start dating even before divorce because divorce takes a while and my H has not even been home and it has been nearly 8 months since I discovered the whole marriage and relationship was marred by his lying and cheating since the get-go (as well as escalating abuse and manipulation). 

Anyway, kids being kids they had to double-check the back yard arrangement. 

None of us is traumatized. We went to the city after and got some ice cream and they met up with their bio dad and I went to a movie at my work. (Tree of Life).


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya know this business of ice cream.....makes me want to go out and get some....ice cream that is....don't know what else to say.
Mouse


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I was once quoted on a friend's ice cream parlor FB page as saying 'Ice Cream is the Same as Love". She brought some to a welcoming dinner for me when I first moved here. A group of women offered their support during my husband's deployment...little did I know how much I would need my town and the friendly faces in it. (Our town's motto is 'Enter here to be and find a friend.' No kidding, we even have signs up on all the roads entering the town.) I'm moving but it is still 'my' town. Our local ice cream shop/general store is shut down but I'm just as anxious as everyone else to have it re-open...it's by the lake where there is swimming.

My perfect date these days would be a taco, cross the street for ballroom dance instruction, walk to the plaza in back of the building to get an ice cream by the fountains, followed by a drive to a glacial lake to jump in (in my home town area), back to the city for a movie, and then stargazing/campout/campfire. I've done or planned to do (camping) everything this summer but jump in the lake and that's coming soon.

No date, though. I'm thinking about asking someone to come jump in the lake with me. It's a very cold lake and there is a dock. Usually I jump in around Memorial Day but it is wrong to jump in until you feel the urge. And that only just happened. It's something that's better to do with a friend. I wonder if it would be bizarre to ask a guy I like to come and jump in the lake with me? There's ice cream across the street from the lake.

Ice cream is also good for a date. When you can't think of anything to say, you can just lick. :-|


----------

